# cold end of flowering!!!!



## plantsinpants (Dec 19, 2008)

yo , my plant is in my basement and i live in north canada, so my room has been getting chilly !! im in week 8 flower and plan on going 10

my question is --> should i turn on my baseboard heaters ? will this help my baby, or does the cold work up the plant into thinking its gonna die soon and pump up last resins???


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 19, 2008)

the cold will turn your plant purple..how cold does it get?


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

it will slow growth,but add heat


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 19, 2008)

arround 50 f (10c) and getting cooler!!


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 19, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> it will slow growth,but add heat


 
what do you think? will heat help or will the cold help?? what a pickle??


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 19, 2008)

buggs bunny said:


> it will slow growth,but add heat


tnx !!! but my question is why turn the heat on if it slows down the plant??


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 19, 2008)

no!!!!!!!!!!!

add heat to help but then you need higher humidity,buy a 20.00 humidifier one at wally mart


----------



## jukester (Dec 20, 2008)

plantsinpants said:


> tnx !!! but my question is why turn the heat on if it slows down the plant??


he is saying the cold will slow growth, so add heat.

You don't want it being that cold theres not benefit. if your plant is going to turn purple it would at 60ishF. 50F is way to cold.

-juke


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 20, 2008)

tnx!!! i get confused somtimes!! lol


----------



## Jaredbc (Dec 20, 2008)

Haha yea thats what we get for living in canada -40C...

So what kinda troll are you? 10C is chilly for the bedroom....


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 21, 2008)

Jaredbc said:


> Haha yea thats what we get for living in canada -40C...
> 
> So what kinda troll are you? 10C is chilly for the bedroom....


 
what kind of troll??? lol its in the basement cool room!!!


----------



## verysexybob (Dec 21, 2008)

*this article might help, i found it a while back and saved it to my favorites...
*

*TEMPERATURE- Cannabis Marijuana seeds Growing Guide *

Proper temperature is one highly variable factor. Most books state optimum grow temperature to be 70-80 degrees, but many list extenuating circumstances that allow temperatures to go higher. Assuming genetics is not a factor, plants seem to be able to absorb more light at higher temps, perhaps up to 90 degrees. High light and CO2 levels could make this go as high as 95 degrees for increased growth speed.* An optimum of 95 degrees is new data that assumes very-high light, CO2 enrichment of 1500 ppm and good regular venting to keep humidity down. It is not clear if these temperature will reduce potency in flowers. It may be a good idea to reduce temperatures once flowering has started, to preserve potency, even if it does reduce growth speed. But higher temperatures will make plants grow vegetatively much faster, by exciting the plants metabolism, assuming the required levels of CO2 and light are available, and humidity is not allowed to get too high.
With normal levels of CO2, in a well vented space, 90 degrees would seem to be the absolute max, while 85 may be closer to optimum, even with a great deal of light available. Do not let the room temperature get over 35 C (95 F) as this hurts growth. Optimal temperature is 27-30 C (80-86 F) if you have strong light with no CO2 enrichment. Less than 21 C (70 F) is too cold for good growth.
Low temperatures at night are OK down to about 60 degrees outdoors, then start to effect the growth in a big way. Mid 50s will cause mild shock and 40s will kill your plants with repeated exposure. Keep your plants warm, especially the roots. Elevate pots if you think the ground is sucking the heat out of the roots. This is an issue if you have a slab or other type of cold floor.
As temperature goes up, so does the ability of the air to hold water, thus reducing humidity, so a higher average temperature should reduce risk of fungus.
Contrary to many reports, high humidity is not good for plants except during germination and rooting. Lower humidity levels help the plant transpire CO2 and reduce risk of molds during flowering.
Studies indicate the potency of buds goes down as the temperature goes up, so it is important to see that the plants  do not get too hot during flowering cycles.
* D. Gold: CO2, Temperature and Humidity, 1991 Edited by E. Rosenthal.


-watchin the grass grow


----------



## plantsinpants (Dec 21, 2008)

verysexybob said:


> *this article might help, i found it a while back and saved it to my favorites...
> *
> 
> *TEMPERATURE- Cannabis Marijuana seeds Growing Guide *
> ...



thanx dude appreciate it!!!


----------



## serialchillah88 (Dec 30, 2008)

plantsinpants said:


> yo , my plant is in my basement and i live in north canada, so my room has been getting chilly !! im in week 8 flower and plan on going 10


When i just started thinking about growing back in middleschool my buddies told me that one'a his best buddies flowered his purps in a freezer under blacklights for the last few weeks.

though in hindsight i was _unusually_ baked and being 13 or 14 at the time you probably could have convinced me that if i fed my plants ground up boomers that when i smoked the bud i'd trip balls.


----------

